# Project White'N'Blue



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

ah yeah here we go again 

ive gotten so far in this project now that i am confident enough to get this finished 

so whats going on?

well, i got this old crappy antec NSK-6XXX case







the plan was to paint it white with metallic blue details here and there 

so i took the thing apart, sanded it down










painted it  took a bit of time, as funds are pretty strict atm, so i make do with what i have or wait till i get more money 


































just need to be done with the side panels 




and make a cover for the PSU and HD/DVD area so nothing but MB/GPU will be visible 

also painted my GPU Cover
GPU Painting Thread

yes, i will be fixing the blue middle to white this week or next week 


HW List :
ASUS P7P55D-E
i5 760
Cogage Arrow 
2x2 Kingston HyperX

TX850W
2x1TB WD Blacks


stay tuned


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> stay tuned



I will be!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

nice 

oh yeah and the mb tray is inverted btw, was an accident really, but hey, should be good anyway


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh yeah and the mb tray is inverted btw, was an accident really, but hey, should be good anyway



That's what I did with my first proper mod, an upside-down case! I tried to do it on another case afterwards and found the side panels don't always fit on the opposite sides (side panel had a window)... But if you're going to mod your own window onto the panel, then you won't have that problem at all.

Subbed

EDIT: Just noticed you got a window already. Can't wait to see the finished product; hope it's worth killing my 3GB monthly download limit for


----------



## KieX (Apr 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> ah yeah here we go again



This is the one! Subbed to see it through to the end.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That's what I did with my first proper mod, an upside-down case! I tried to do it on another case afterwards and found the side panels don't always fit on the opposite sides (side panel had a window)... But if you're going to mod your own window onto the panel, then you won't have that problem at all.
> 
> Subbed
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed you got a window already. Can't wait to see the finished product; hope it's worth killing my 3GB monthly download limit for



yeah was a bit worried about that fact aswell, but since both sides were straight/the same i thought it would be fine 

i should be getting a free sheet of plexi tomorrow
then i just need the rubber list to cover the hole cut, 
and the plexi should be enough to make the cover for hd/psu/dvd and a window 



KieX said:


> This is the one! Subbed to see it through to the end.



lol shhhhhh


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then i just need the rubber list to cover the hole cut,
> and the plexi should be enough to make the cover for hd/psu/dvd and a window



You've just given me an idea - PSU window 

Was the cutout for the window already in the panel, or did you do that yourself?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

then you almost HAVE to sleeve that PSU and paint it lol 

i made it today, wasnt 110% correct, but the rubber list will make up for the errors  maybe 1-2mm off somewhere


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> then you almost HAVE to sleeve that PSU and paint it lol



Hell yea, I've been wanting to do something with a PSU for ages but couldn't think of anything extraordinary. A window in the top of a passively cooled PSU with some subtle LED's would look amazing I think.



(FIH) The Don said:


> i made it today, wasnt 110% correct, but the rubber list will make up for the errors  maybe 1-2mm off somewhere



The picture looks like it's don perfect; looks like it was made like it from this end 

lol I was supposed to say "done perfect" but I like "don perfect" better...


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Hell yea, I've been wanting to do something with a PSU for ages but couldn't think of anything extraordinary. A window in the top of a passively cooled PSU with some subtle LED's would look amazing I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be pretty cool actually, and something that hasnt been done before, afaik 

lol Don Perfect xP



t_ski said:


> I'm in



hell yeah 

right then, a friend dropped by with a spare sheet of clear perspex/plexi/whatever

its like 120x100com x3mm thickness

looks a bit scratched, but i will only use this sheet for psu/hd/dvd cover 





and then buy a new piece for the window itself if this is too scratched


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sub'd...staying tuned


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 9, 2011)

can't wait to see everything cut out of it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

just ordered 






im not gonna do the sleeving myself, not atm  

and sice ive seen several reviews and videos of the bitfenix cables i decided to get those for the time being.

also cut out some pieces of the perspex/plexi for the cover and window(maybe, if it turns out to be scratched i will order a new piece  )





this piece will be bent in a 90 degree angle, very simple but it will cover everything when you look in through the window  
it will also be sanded and painted white like the case is


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 9, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> just ordered
> 
> 
> im not gonna do the sleeving myself, not atm
> ...



I like the look of the BitFinex cables myself, they just look tidier/cleaner without the heat-shrink.

May get some for my current build, so post up some thoughts/pics when you receive them.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 9, 2011)

nice log m8, also nice avvatar to!! to bad they wont be playing for a while if at all again since the bass player died (RIP)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> I like the look of the BitFinex cables myself, they just look tidier/cleaner without the heat-shrink.
> 
> May get some for my current build, so post up some thoughts/pics when you receive them.



from what i see they use textile sleeving, making them soft, and very nice on the touch, also 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9wYvMHZ9rg
they bend in the way you want them to 

will do, should have them by wednesday the latest i hope 



overclocking101 said:


> nice log m8, also nice avvatar to!! to bad they wont be playing for a while if at all again since the bass player died (RIP)



TY 

yeah that kinda sucks 
was at their concert on something called Roskilde Festival in 2009, very very very fucking awesome 

one or 2 more coats ant this side is done


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

update

1 sidepanel done

testing if the paint is ok 

think so 






front bezel looks a bit odd from this angle, but it looks fine when facing it


----------



## makwy2 (Apr 9, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks simple and good, hands up from here Don ^^


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 9, 2011)

That.is.beautiful.

I love the minimalist look, and this really does it for me. Very nice


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2011)

Very clean job


----------



## d3fct (Apr 10, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> update
> 
> 1 sidepanel done
> 
> ...



yes, that looks wierd, you should try to cover those ugly holes with some kind of tubing or channel, painted maybe even. would look nice with some blue tubing or something cut at 45 degree angles for a nice mitered corner look.i like the white, looks clean and sharp.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> Looks simple and good, hands up from here Don ^^



thanks man :;rockout:



scaminatrix said:


> That.is.beautiful.
> 
> I love the minimalist look, and this really does it for me. Very nice



lol i might ruin the minimalistic look a bit soon, as i really want to add a 2x120mm fangrill on top, with 2x120mm fans, then if i later want to add water its ready for it 



t_ski said:


> Very clean job







d3fct said:


> yes, that looks wierd, you should try to cover those ugly holes with some kind of tubing or channel, painted maybe even. would look nice with some blue tubing or something cut at 45 degree angles for a nice mitered corner look.i like the white, looks clean and sharp.



the holes around the front bezel is to suck in air, as there is room for 2 fans in the front 
so covering them up will be a bad idea me tinks?


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like you got a great finish on your paint job.

Did you just use a spray can for the white paint ?? Looks really smooth, fantastic job.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you 

yes just spray cans, but atm the total cost of the spray is around 75€ so very close to getting the stuff done at a autopainter lol


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 10, 2011)

Finish looks Pro anyway, I want to do my build in a 2Tone black/white, hope it comes out as well as yours.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2011)

just make sure you get some proper masking tape, the regular yellow is not good enough to do 2tone with imo 

unless you like to do alot of touch up's

2nd sidepanel is done, just need to paint the 2things to open the case with blue


----------



## KieX (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking sweet.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 10, 2011)

right on, just an idea i had while looking at it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2011)

KieX said:


> Looking sweet.



thank you 



d3fct said:


> right on, just an idea i had while looking at it.



i would have done it though, and i might do it if i put the fangrill on top.

so thank sfor the suggestion


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 10, 2011)

little update

got the door openers painted blue


----------



## d3fct (Apr 10, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 13, 2011)

small update, got some things in today 





should be making the plexi cover for HD / DVD area tomorrow or in the weekend


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 13, 2011)

looking good bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2011)

it's still a nice colour, but i guess somebody has a Blue Fetish around here x:


----------



## t_ski (Apr 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol



This should be in the Sexy Up-Close Picture thread


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 14, 2011)

t_ski said:


> This should be in the Sexy Up-Close Picture thread


Totally agree great shot Don


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 14, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> it's still a nice colour, but i guess somebody has a Blue Fetish around here x:



lol ya think ? 



t_ski said:


> This should be in the Sexy Up-Close Picture thread



thank you 



TotalChaos said:


> Totally agree great shot Don



and now its there 

will take a pic of the LED strip later tonight, i have never seen anything so bright


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol ya think ?



maybe


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> lol i might ruin the minimalistic look a bit soon, as i really want to add a 2x120mm fangrill on top, with 2x120mm fans, then if i later want to add water its ready for it
> the holes around the front bezel is to suck in air, as there is room for 2 fans in the front
> so covering them up will be a bad idea me tinks?



Top vent gets my vote.  Those cases don't have much airflow and with flipping the motherboard, the exhaust fan is now below the video card.  Wouldn't want the case to get hot enough to melt the paint.  Might have to off-center the top vent to provide clearance  for the motherboard.
Looks nice, but that fan hub does need some detailing.


----------



## d3fct (Apr 15, 2011)

nice looking sleeves, i have the same 2 fans for my new setup that i will hopefully be putting together this weekend. have you fired them up yet? im just using them for case fans but have had them for a few months just sitting around and curious on how well they do performance/noise wise. 

edit (forgot): i'm also doing a white scheme i liked how your paint came out, what brand of paint did you use? I have a mountain mods case thats unpainted thinking of hitting it with some paint.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

sleeving looks  good man.. 

But, I've never been, and will never be a fan of the single sleeve wires... Just me...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 15, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Top vent gets my vote.  Those cases don't have much airflow and with flipping the motherboard, the exhaust fan is now below the video card.  Wouldn't want the case to get hot enough to melt the paint.  Might have to off-center the top vent to provide clearance  for the motherboard.
> Looks nice, but that fan hub does need some detailing.



yeah think ill make one too  there's really nothing against making one lol 
fan hub? 



d3fct said:


> nice looking sleeves, i have the same 2 fans for my new setup that i will hopefully be putting together this weekend. have you fired them up yet? im just using them for case fans but have had them for a few months just sitting around and curious on how well they do performance/noise wise.
> 
> 
> edit (forgot): i'm also doing a white scheme i liked how your paint came out, what brand of paint did you use? I have a mountain mods case thats unpainted thinking of hitting it with some paint.


i've had a few of them, they always surprise me on how good the are for the very low price, and they are fairly silent too , not that i really care about silence, but still 

if you offered so much on a MM case i would get it painted by a pro, should'nt be more than 150$ max but it does depend on what paint you want 
ex. i had a case a while ago i wanted to be painted metallic red, (Apple G5) that would cost me 120$ for the painting/priming only, then i had to sand, and such first. 



Cold Storm said:


> sleeving looks  good man..
> 
> But, I've never been, and will never be a fan of the single sleeve wires... Just me...



well its really a matter of taste and what case/theme you're going with, some mods should *NOT* have single sleeved cables at all, so yeah, a matter of taste really.

something i do like though was the blue bare wires on SNiiPE_DoGG's casemod (Flow) 

here's the LED strip, its very hard to take a good shot of it as its so bright


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 16, 2011)

cool. I am curious how well that strip will work with the lighting and if it will just make the case look like there is a landing strip of bright lights in there.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah that will be quite interresting to see 
will find out in the following days

i got this for free from a friend who didnt use it anymore, and its never really been used


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2011)

k, just tested the led strip on a sanded piece of plexi, and you can see the led's straight through it if they are too close 

but, i think i will be getting white plexi for the cover instead, and some cathodes to illuminate it, that way it will work better i think?

also, im working on making a MB Cover plate in plexi that will be painted white.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 28, 2011)

this is only a test, it will not be used for final result.

reason? i found a "cheap" shop here in Denmark that will cut the plexi on your measurements, so thats what im gonna use when i've decided what to do with all the plexi

also, the HD/PSU/DVD area and mb cover will be in opal white plexi,


----------



## d3fct (Apr 29, 2011)

interesting, carry on my friend waiting to see your results.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2011)

I was going to do that to my board on the silverstone.. DAMN YOU on it.. but.. mine was going to be "black" acrylic..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2011)

d3fct said:


> interesting, carry on my friend waiting to see your results.



thank you  working on a autocad drawing of what needs to be cut and so on, they needed that to estimate a price from the place that cuts and mills acrylic
also, might get a dual rad grill done by them if its not too expensive, anyone got ideas for fangrills?



Cold Storm said:


> I was going to do that to my board on the silverstone.. DAMN YOU on it.. but.. mine was going to be "black" acrylic..



 sry man 

but....i might or might not do it, gonna have to see how my own result will be, IF it looks somewhat just a bit good i'll get it done if its not too expensive






i'm also currently scouting for WC parts, might buy a pump with top from Bog, if he is willing to do a international shipping with me 

gonna see how it reacts to the white led light later today  
then i just needs the damn rubber list for the window, keep forgetting it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2011)

almost finished

only need some minor touchups on a few scratches outside the case, also need to paint my dvd drive white,


----------



## d3fct (May 1, 2011)

looks good dude, i like how that covers up all your wires. very clean looking. now u just need a blue fan.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 1, 2011)

Very clean and this is just gorgeous. I love this mod.

Get that orange fan out of there and get an Arctic Cooling F12 installed on the rear as well. I love those fans too (I own 14 of those, lol).


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

14 is overkill! but I gotta agree they are some very good fans especially for the price! Also agree that this mod is amazing!!! I wasn't sure about it at first but looking through the pages has certainly made my mind up, this case rocks


----------



## Yukikaze (May 1, 2011)

Techtu said:


> 14 is overkill! but I gotta agree they are some very good fans especially for the price! Also agree on this mod on amazing!!! I wasn't sure about it at first but looking through the pages has certainly made my mind up, this case rocks



7 radiator slots at push-pull. Needs 14 fans


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

What was you cooling... A beer fridge?


----------



## TotalChaos (May 1, 2011)

Looking great keep on rockin'



(FIH) The Don said:


> almost finished
> 
> only need some minor touchups on a few scratches outside the case, also need to paint my dvd drive white,
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110501/006.jpg
> ...


----------



## Yukikaze (May 1, 2011)

Techtu said:


> What was you cooling... A beer fridge?



Two rigs: 8 fans in one, 6 in the other.

Anyways, lets not clutter up the thread and give The Don the space he needs to keep up a kickass work log, shall we?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2011)

14 is never overkill!! 14 in one case is a beast!


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2011)

It's two.  Read the post above yours...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 1, 2011)

t_ski said:


> It's two.  Read the post above yours...



But, I was talking about...



Techtu said:


> 14 is overkill! but I gotta agree they are some very good fans especially for the price! Also agree that this mod is amazing!!! I wasn't sure about it at first but looking through the pages has certainly made my mind up, this case rocks


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> But, I was talking about...



and I think he was talking about...



Yukikaze said:


> Anyways, lets not clutter up the thread and give The Don the space he needs to keep up a kickass work log, shall we?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 1, 2011)

thank you guys 

yes i will order 3 more F12s. since i will be adding 2 in the top to make the mb area get enough airflow 

and im also gonna give the front some more paint, it needs it i can see that now  i think ive used 2 different brands on the covers and the front bezel, thats why it looks strange

also, DanishDevil suggested that i should paint the top of the cpu cooler white? 
whats your answer to this?


----------



## Techtu (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm I personally think that would ruin it unless all the other (minor) silver/chrome parts was also painted white, but that's just me.  

As for the F12's fan's I'd definitely go for the exhaust model they do if ofcourse it being used as a exhaust fan.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 2, 2011)

Techtu said:


> Hmmm I personally think that would ruin it unless all the other (minor) silver/chrome parts was also painted white, but that's just me.
> 
> As for the F12's fan's I'd definitely go for the exhaust model they do if ofcourse it being used as a exhaust fan.
> 
> http://www.awd-it.co.uk/ProdImages/...ctic_F12_Pro_3-pin_120mm_Rear_Case_Fan_xl.jpg



never buy more than one per case, these things are just SO unflexible... they can hardly be mounted useful anywhere else


----------



## d3fct (May 23, 2011)

Velvet Wafer said:


> never buy more than one per case, these things are just SO unflexible... they can hardly be mounted useful anywhere else


i have 2 of them in the back of my case as exhaust fans, sry for the off topic post, don.


----------

